# Soft plastic suggestions



## tailgrabber (Jan 6, 2009)

I was messing aroung with some Flukes and thought I had come up with a great idea. I was tryng to put eyes on the baits but couldn't get them to stick. The only thing I did that may end up working for a few cast is sinking some clouser eyes through the bait. They looked good but don't hold up. Is there anything that will hold them in place?


----------



## ctbass (Jan 6, 2009)

hmmm not really sure what you could use but those flukes do look pretty cool id love to hear what people have to say


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 6, 2009)

Super glue works best IMO, just be sure remove the adhesive off the back of the eye (if it has it) first


----------



## tailgrabber (Jan 6, 2009)

What about using the super glue accelarant?


BassAddict said:


> Super glue works best IMO, just be sure remove the adhesive off the back of the eye (if it has it) first


----------



## tailgrabber (Jan 6, 2009)

super glue worked good. The activater for the glue was messy and clouded up my eyes. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 6, 2009)

Not a problem, I was just looking for links to other glues. There were a few guys on my tackle site who I remembered mentioned a great glue for attaching eyes to swim baits. Let me know if you need another brand of glue


----------



## tailgrabber (Jan 6, 2009)

Sure thing. Do you making any fluke like lures?


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 7, 2009)

tailgrabber said:


> Sure thing. Do you making any fluke like lures?



Right now I do not but I plan to be doing them by next year. I also plan to offer saltwater baits by next year but that all depends on how things go this year.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2009)

tailgrabber said:


> Sure thing. Do you making any fluke like lures?



What color do you want?

PM me your address


----------



## Nickk (Jan 7, 2009)

I wonder if soft bait glue would work, it might fuse up the plastic around it.


----------



## Mac (Feb 6, 2009)

You can also make eyes this way.....get an old telescoping car antenna and cut the segments apart. This gives you several sizes of metal tubing....use a countersink tool on a drill press and sharpen the end of each tube being careful not to flare it out. Now, use these homemade tools for cutting holes.....cut a hole through the soft plastic.....once you have done that, run a small plastic worm or narrow piece of soft plastic of your desired color though the hole and clip off the worm even with the sides of the fluke. Then take a pencil soldering iron and gently and quickly rub it on the fat barrel of the hot iron just enough to seal it in place. Do this on each side and you have an eye that doesn't weight the fluke and make it nose down in the water. I do the same for putting eyes on grubs and lizards. Never had one slip out.


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 6, 2009)

Mac said:


> You can also make eyes this way.....get an old telescoping car antenna and cut the segments apart. This gives you several sizes of metal tubing....use a countersink tool on a drill press and sharpen the end of each tube being careful not to flare it out. Now, use these homemade tools for cutting holes.....cut a hole through the soft plastic.....once you have done that, run a small plastic worm or narrow piece of soft plastic of your desired color though the hole and clip off the worm even with the sides of the fluke. Then take a pencil soldering iron and gently and quickly rub it on the fat barrel of the hot iron just enough to seal it in place. Do this on each side and you have an eye that doesn't weight the fluke and make it nose down in the water. I do the same for putting eyes on grubs and lizards. Never had one slip out.



Great idea. I was going to say try to find a way to melt them in place. What if he warmed up the eye and then placed it on the plastic so it molds in place??


----------



## tailgrabber (Feb 16, 2009)

BLK fisher said:


> Mac said:
> 
> 
> > You can also make eyes this way.....get an old telescoping car antenna and cut the segments apart. This gives you several sizes of metal tubing....use a countersink tool on a drill press and sharpen the end of each tube being careful not to flare it out. Now, use these homemade tools for cutting holes.....cut a hole through the soft plastic.....once you have done that, run a small plastic worm or narrow piece of soft plastic of your desired color though the hole and clip off the worm even with the sides of the fluke. Then take a pencil soldering iron and gently and quickly rub it on the fat barrel of the hot iron just enough to seal it in place. Do this on each side and you have an eye that doesn't weight the fluke and make it nose down in the water. I do the same for putting eyes on grubs and lizards. Never had one slip out.
> ...


 I tried meting the eyes in place, Also used epoxy to hold them in place. DOES NOT WORK!! Bass Addict was right on with using super glue. I did however melt an eye socket to glue the eyes into.


----------

